# Kerry Ricks Reef



## Mandatory Fun (Dec 6, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Kerry Ricks reef?


----------



## Mandatory Fun (Dec 6, 2016)

Either nobody had tried to fish this one or everyone want to keep it hush-hush.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Never heard of it is it new? Where is it?


----------



## Mandatory Fun (Dec 6, 2016)

It was a reef deployed in 2012 by AJs in destin. I didn’t see the numbers published on the FWC site so I guess that is why many people don’t know about it.


----------



## Mandatory Fun (Dec 6, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w71iAj82fxA


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I helped work on getting it ready a few years ago. Big barge. It was fun. I haven’t dove or fished it though.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I got to work on the barge, and rode it out for deployment. Great fun. Here's the link to the numbers. http://www.ecreef.org/AJs_Kerry_Ricks_Pages/AJs_GPS.htm

3009.473 X 8624.417


----------



## Mandatory Fun (Dec 6, 2016)

I had the coordinates. I was just curious if anyone had any recent experience there. Diving or fishing.


----------

